# difference bergwerk mercury ecco >< mercury race



## Andrew (8. Juli 2003)

Hello Bikers 

firstly, please excuse me, for I am writing in english as my german is not so good 

Recently I have decided to upgrade my current bike, a Specialized Rockhopper, to a new and current model. I have been looking around and I read about Bergwerk in a magazine and so I tried to find as much information about the bikes as I could because I think they are very cool.
As I am most interested in hardtails I was looking at the Mercury models and now I have a question:

A dealer here in holland has a complete Ecco he can deliver to me, but he also has a Race /frame only/ that he will let me complete with all the parts needed. As far as I can tell there is no difference between the frames other than the paint job, but I'm not sure if there are different alloys used and other "invisible" stuff that I know nothing about. I've checked the Bergwerk site and used google but I haven't been able to find any more information.

Do any of you know about the frames? Would you advise me to go for the complete Ecco or the Race frame with additional components?

Thank you for your time,

-Andrew


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Juli 2003)

The Ecco frame is slightly havier. It weights 1790 g, while the Race frame weights only 1650 g. If money is no issue, I would go for the Race frame.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrew (15. Juli 2003)

Hey, thanks for your answer. My dealer was also very informative, and we talked about the different frames, from the ecco to the race to the other race edition with the blue and creme paintwork.
In the end I went for the ecco, because I felt it rode very well and because I just liked the way it looks and I don't care too much about ~100grams  I talked my dealer into changing some of the default components and now I have it with a different front shock, different shifters and groups. I'm very happy with it 
thanks again for your help
-andrew


----------



## bluesky (17. Juli 2003)

the mercury is a great frame ... i ve got the endurance (between ecco an and race) and i love it ... great finish, very stiff and it looks very cool ...


----------



## carloz (8. August 2003)

@Andrew:

Hey, could u tell me witch components you have on the bike ? What Fork ? aso. Thx 

Cause i´d like to buy the BERGWERK too in about 2 month ( u know, the money  )

greetZ 
Carloz


----------



## Andrew (12. August 2003)

Hi Carloz,

please excuse me for not answering right away! I am on holiday, and riding away from home a lot 

first I must say that I like the ecco very much. it handles well and is quite stiff (or stiffer than my old bike at least ) and has some really cool details on the frame. The thing that -right now- I have against it is that it seems slightly slow and heavy, but I have to compare it to my friend who has a super-light, super-fast JanJansen 'race' mtb hehe so that sucks 

ok, here are the components:
everything is deore, except for the rear derailleur and cassette which are XT.
magura julie disk brakes (standard?) with a magura (?) disk in front and a Shimano disk in the back (can't remember what type sorry)
rims are mavic X223 disk with the big Schwalbe BlackJack tyres (also standard I think)
front shock is a manitou skarab comp with lockout and rebound control.
the saddlepin, stem and handlebar are procraft XC racing.

what I want to change:
I want to go to LX components, or maybe just LX shifters and I was thinking about getting the XT front sprocket from the mtb-news email advertizing. only 109 euro hehe oO
also I want to find out why I think it feels so heavy. it's about 14,5 kilos on my scales with everything (and little pump) on it. hmm.

all in all I like it. it's like a bulldozer: I can go on and on where my friends have to stop!

-andrew


----------

